# WA State Ultra High Speed Transportation Study



## TrackWalker (Dec 19, 2017)

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/publications/fulltext/LegReports//17-19/UltraHighSpeedGroundTransportation.pdf


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 19, 2017)

I must say I think this is not going to be a likely near term thing.


----------



## dlagrua (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice report. We can only wonder what that cost the taxpayer. IMO, we will see high speed commuter rail in the near future. As the population grows, there will be more people that travel from the suburbs into the major cities for work. Providing a fast way to commute is in our future. I also believe that the private railroads will get into this business as there is only so far that you can go with freight. As pipelines replace the oil trains this scenario may become more likely..


----------



## cirdan (Dec 21, 2017)

dlagrua said:


> Nice report. We can only wonder what that cost the taxpayer. IMO, we will see high speed commuter rail in the near future. As the population grows, there will be more people that travel from the suburbs into the major cities for work. Providing a fast way to commute is in our future. I also believe that the private railroads will get into this business as there is only so far that you can go with freight. As pipelines replace the oil trains this scenario may become more likely..


We still need to see what impact self-driving trucks will have on freight railroads, especially such sectors as containers and piggy back where the railroad's advantage lies in personnel productivity rather than actual simplicity.

With maybe certain situational exceptions, building up a high-density and high-capacity commuter rail system is going to be very capital intensive. I don't think today's freight railroads are going to be first in line to do that. Rather it's going to take a lot of tax money and thus will probably be government owned.


----------



## DSS&A (Mar 22, 2018)

The Vancouver to Seattle HSR route has secured funding from British Columbia and the State of Washington for an in-depth feasibility study.

https://www.railwayage.com/passenger/b-c-help-fund-hsr-study-linking-canada-pnw/


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 23, 2018)

DSS&A said:


> The Vancouver to Seattle HSR route has secured funding from British Columbia and the State of Washington for an in-depth feasibility study.
> 
> https://www.railwayage.com/passenger/b-c-help-fund-hsr-study-linking-canada-pnw/


If every rail study resulted in a rail system, this country would have more rail/mile than anywhere else.

Instead, we have more studies/mile.


----------

